# Anker TC940 Bluetooth Keyboard Cover for 6th gen?



## Al_Ciao (Apr 11, 2011)

This is what I currently have, and use it for my ipad2.

https://www.anker.com/ca/products/v...-cover-for-ipad-4-ipad-3-ipad-2/98AP9804U-BTA

I'm looking at buying a new ipad in the next few months. Will this still work for the 2018 6th-gen ipad? (It's the same size, 9.7")

The product page says it supports 2, 3, and 4, but IDK if that means it_ won't_ support 6. (At least one other keyboard they advertise on their website specifically notes which ipads it won't support, whereas this one does not specifically note any it doesn't support.)

Does anyone know? Thanks.


----------

